# Call of Duty 3



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Is it as good as COD4?

I've just completed COD4 and loved it. Was thinking about getting COD3 now to try if its any good.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Nope, nothings as good as COD4 in my opinion. Online its even better with up to 18 players in a free for all or team battle. COD4 is simply the best game yet realeased on the 360 I'd say.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I had a go online last night and it was good. Kept getting killed though. 

I'll maybe just keep my cash and play COD4 online instead

Its on a PS3 btw.

Anyone played Assassins Creed yet? Or pre-ordered Haze?


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Aye that will happen alot i imagine for the first few weeks. I got killed 14 times in 10 minutes in one game haha.

Assassins Creed looks really good, a good 30 hours gameplay from it aparently.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

u selling COD 4 now?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

i want to see Far Cry 2 come out lol!


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Phil H said:


> u selling COD 4 now?


No mate......If you don't have it then buy it ASAP.:thumb:

There are unlocked parts on it now and I'll start playing it online and on harder settings. GF is doing her nut since I got it!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

COD3 is a cracking game unless you've played COD4


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

cod4 rocks im hooked bye 

frag out

woho


----------



## Stampy (Mar 1, 2006)

COD 3 was pants, different developer you see!

Now, if you were asking about COD 2


----------



## GTste (Jul 19, 2007)

COD3 was pretty good in my opinion. give it a go.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Have pre orderd haze and orange box, agree that the single player campaign is no training for the online mode!!!!!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

cod 2 was better than 3


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

COD4 on the PC rocks, the Orange box is not too bad as well, Team Fortress 2 is good and funny.
Portal was a bit iffy to start with but the more I played it the better it got, in fact it is one of the best games I have played for a while " The cake is a lie" :lol:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Has anyone played a Haze demo or know where to get one???


----------



## BIG Matt (Sep 16, 2007)

Get Resistance: Fall of Man for the PS3, that's a brilliant game too.

COD3 was good...before I played COD4. Finished them both now, so just enjoying playing them on the harder settings (and Online!).

The end of COD3 was shocking though, very abrupt!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

How many of you have COD4 for the 360?

Can we make a list?

1) Johnnyopolis


----------



## Stampy (Mar 1, 2006)

1) Johnnyopolis
2) Stampos


----------

